# Blakemore Reel Magic



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Anyone ever use Blakemore Reel Magic? It sounds interesting. The web site says it can increase your casts 15 to 20 feet. And help prevent backlashes in baitcasters. Hmm.

www.blakemorelure.com/real_magic_rod.html


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Use it all the time*

Mostly on my freshwater casting reels. Spray it on the line...

Got a new friend for the salt called "Rocket Fuel". Put some of this on your levelwind and watch it smoke!


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*reel magic*

I use it all the time on my heavers. Spray it on the line a couple hours before you fish . I let it dry first because it is real slippery when you first apply it. It will take a lot of memory out of line.I think it adds distance as well as eliminates some fluff on a really hard cast.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the input. I think they sell it at the Bass Pro Shop. I think I'll get me some, and I'll be sure to post back with my findings. Anything that can get me a few more yards on my casts is worth the money to me.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

picked some up last night at dick's sporting goods @ lynnhaven mall...4.99 a can. one question, has anyone used it on flourocarbon line? i wanted to soften up the new yo zuri on my baitcasters, but then realized it only lists mono, braided, and fly lines...do you think it'll have some effect on the flourocarbon line being that it's not pourous?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Zo Yuri line is tough stuff..*



StillSkatin said:


> ... i wanted to soften up the new yo zuri on my baitcasters, but then realized it only lists mono, braided, and fly lines...do you think it'll have some effect on the flourocarbon line being that it's not pourous?


Had it on my baitcasters a couple of years ago. Darn tough line - not supple enough for casting for distance however. Great line for a boat reel but not for fishing the surf, IMHO.

Sandcrab


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

never really noticed a difference with the 20lb. YZ on my open-face casting reels, except had some issues with backlash with new line due to the stiffness, which usually smoothened out after some stretching and use...but i've noticed a decent loss of distance with my baitcasters and spinners (which will soon be replaced with suffix). i just had half a 1/4lb. spool laying around so i put it to use, figured the real magic might help.


----------



## robfad (Aug 5, 2005)

*Reel Magic vs. Line & lure Conditioner*

Any of you that are looking for more casting distance you need to try Line & Lure Conditioner. 20 -30% longer casts not oily and has no sent.
Works great in saltwater. Check it out at: www.lineandlure.com


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> Any of you that are looking for more casting distance you need to try Line & Lure Conditioner. 20 -30% longer casts not oily and has no sent.
> Works great in saltwater. Check it out at: www.lineandlure.com


If a troll woudn't have suggested this product, I might have tried it. Now he'll never get my money.
I wonder if this guy's real name is Kevin VanDam?

The jerkwad had to go back to December to find this thread.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

*Reel Magic....*

I love the stuff...

Spray the whole danged reel down after rinsing with fresh water...NO MORE WIPING!!!!

Wish it came in bigger cans, though!

Been thru four cans in the past two months...


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i have a ?...if this spray makes the line more supple them it changes to properties of the plastic...weaker, more strech?...it has to do something...i have processing plastics for over 15 yrs and an after cure application has to have other affects...jmho


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

rattler said:


> i have a ?...if this spray makes the line more supple them it changes to properties of the plastic...weaker, more strech?...it has to do something...i have processing plastics for over 15 yrs and an after cure application has to have other affects...jmho


I don't believe it changes a thing in the line...what it does do is leave a fine, thin, coating of a very light oil on the reel, and line. Seems to stop any corrosion, and probably protects the line against the chalking that happens when line doesn't get used....or stays in the sun too long.

In any case, it's good stuff...


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

definitely good stuff to use on your reels after you rinse.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i'll have to try it...


----------



## robfad (Aug 5, 2005)

*Reel Magic vs. Line & lure Conditioner*

Rattler is right. Reel Magic "contains petroleum distillates" ie. (solvents!!) that can harm your line. Says so right on the label. Also says,
"Harmful or fatal if swallowed or inhaled". 

Rattler would you put gasoline or acetone on your fishing line? They're petroleum distillates. I'll bet not.

PS: Hey Newsjeff, sorry if I upset you by trying to let this forum know about Line & Lure, a great product that blows Reel Magic or any other line conditioner on the market away. That certainly wasn't my intention. But then, you probably didn't check out the L&L website either. Oh well, you can't please everybody! Kevin VanDam's Line & Lure has a "no questions asked money back guarantee". 
Try it once and you'll never put Reel Magic on your fishing equipment again. 

By the way Line & Lure is being used by not only KVD but by more than 10 pro anglers including Stacy King, Davie Hite, Shaw Grigsby, Mark Zona, etc. Salt water guys Bill Platt, The Watts Brothers and many others also use the product and they make their living fishing.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

thanks...


----------

